# I have an infestation of fruit flies



## Marie5656 (Oct 31, 2017)

*I do not remember ever having so many for so long.  So, I looked up home remedies for dealing with them. The one I am going to try is from the Good Housekeeping website.  I took a part bottle of cider vinegar I had.  Put in a couple drops of dish soap.  Then I put some tin foil over the top and poked a couple small holes in it.  Left it on kitchen counter in area where most of them congregate.  Apparently they are attracted to the vinegar, and if things go as planned, once they go into the bottle they will not be able to get out.  I will let you know what happens.*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2017)

I get them when the bananas start to ripen in the fruit bowl in the kitchen, and then I have to throw the bananas out..then the fruit flies leave..it's a real PITA...


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 31, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> I get them when the bananas start to ripen in the fruit bowl in the kitchen, and then I have to throw the bananas out..then the fruit flies leave..it's a real PITA...



I think that is when mine moved in.  Had a couple too ripe bananas.  Hope this works.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *I do not remember ever having so many for so long.  So, I looked up home remedies for dealing with them. The one I am going to try is from the Good Housekeeping website.  I took a part bottle of cider vinegar I had.  Put in a couple drops of dish soap.  Then I put some tin foil over the top and poked a couple small holes in it.  Left it on kitchen counter in area where most of them congregate.  Apparently they are attracted to the vinegar, and if things go as planned, once they go into the bottle they will not be able to get out.  I will let you know what happens.*



I bet that will work and I will do it right now! My dentists's assistant has them too. 

The other night, I left a half a glass of dry white wine on my end table before going to bed. In the morning I brought it to the sink and some of them flew out! So the vinegar will surely work.  Thanks.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2017)

Marie, I used a wide mouthed jar, put 8 or 9 holes in the foil with the wooden skewer you see on top. I'll report my findings, too and good luck with yours.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 31, 2017)

I had them too.  But my trap had beer instead of vinegar.  You don't need a lot.  About an inch.

I noticed whenever I had a glass of beer waiting to be washed they were right there on the rim.

They are hatching somewhere though.  They are hard to get rid of.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Try pouring bleach down your kitchen drains. Often that is where they are hatching. 

We have a real problem with them here this time of year because of the wine grapes. You can drive down the road and get drunk just from the smell lol. This year hasn`t been as bad as usual-must be due to the fires. But normally,especially if you`re drinking a glass of wine,you have to fight them for it. Even in restaurants.

By the way,I`ve never had any luck with the vinegar in a covered dish method....


----------



## Lara (Oct 31, 2017)

I used apple cider vinegar too and put it in a small glass or jar about 1/4 of the way up. I didn't cover it. The vinegar breaks the tension on top of the water (so they just fly in for a drink and drown) and the apple aroma lures them in (just like your wine grapes do MR). That worked for me but I only did it once. I never had a problem after that.

My mother had them in her ice maker spout from the freezer. I have no idea why they went in there but they were non-stop until we did the apple cider vinegar trick. We did several small glasses around the kitchen...and check the spout often.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2017)

I've used a small bowl uncovered in the past with red wine vinegar and dish soap mix, worked pretty well, but had to put one in a couple of rooms and change daily to keep it bubbly.  Caught quite a few that way, they come in with peaches, plums, bananas, etc.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 31, 2017)

I've had a few infestations. The ACV/dish soap remedy has always worked.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 1, 2017)

I agree with Mrs. Robinson. Our bug guy was here the other day and he said to put bleach in every drain once a month. This is where they breed and this will help. We have had a lot of them too.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 1, 2017)

The trap is not the solution.  If any get away they will continue to infest.  You have to find out where the breeding spot is and get rid of it. What are they doing congregating?  They are breeding.

Check the bathroom.  You will probably find them there as well if things are bad.

A wet mop.  Something like that. Something under the sink.  

I even tried burning a candle under the sink and creating smoke.

I would estimate it took me more than a month to finally see the last of them.

Now when I buy fruit I wash it immediately, even bananas.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2017)

No flies in my vinegar this morning. So, I took the foil off, changed it's position and poured bleach in the sink drain. Later, I'll bleach the rest of the drains.

I think I'll pump spray a little plant insecticide on the soil of my plants. I hate to do it, but maybe they breed there, too.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 1, 2017)

*Well, there seem to be a few less flies today, but I do not know.  I am out of bleach, but had planned to buy some anyway, so I will try that in all the drains, though they are mainly in the kitchen, and seem to congregate over the counter by the fridge.  Never heard of the burning a candle method, will try that too.*


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 1, 2017)

Pappy said:


> I agree with Mrs. Robinson. Our bug guy was here the other day and he said to put bleach in every drain once a month. This is where they breed and this will help. We have had a lot of them too.



Another place they like to congregate is in the stagnant standing water under house plants. Try not to overwater plants but if you do, get rid of the water right away.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 1, 2017)

I find it hard to believe that they breed in the drains with

all the soap and chemicals and water that go through there every day. It might be true but I find it hard to believe. 

They lay lay eggs and the eggs hatch.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 1, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Another place they like to congregate is in the stagnant standing water under house plants. Try not to overwater plants but if you do, get rid of the water right away.



I think we all agree that moisture plays a part.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 1, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I think we all agree that moisture plays a part.



Really? I went back and re-read the thread and there was no prior mention of the saucers under plants. There was a mention of plant soil, but that's a different kettle of fish.

I worked in a law office where one of the attorneys had a bunch of plants that she tended to overwater. We had the two top floors of a large building and the entire top floor was infested. It would have been funny if it hadn't been such a nuisance. They actually paid some guy to come and look all over. He finally showed them all of the plants in that office had standing water. It was the perfect home for them, wet, warm and a little rotten-ish.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 2, 2017)

And there are all kinds of places where the plants are watered and the dishes catch the extra water and they have no bugs.

They have to be brought in to start the infestation. Once they start breeding the rate of multiplication is enormous.

Dont the dishes hold water? Don't we spot them around sinks? Don't we spot them in bathrooms. 

Dont we all agree that moisture plays a part?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2017)

[h=1]How to Get Rid of Fruit Flies ( also known as fungus Gnats ) from Breeding in Plant Dirt
[/h]
https://davesgarden.com/community/forums/t/765694/

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/rid-fruit-flies-breeding-plant-dirt-59391.html


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 2, 2017)

I have one fruit fly hanging around.  I got rid of the old banana but still have this one pestering me.  Going to try the bleach in the drain.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 3, 2017)

When fruit flies are around I put a small saucer of Apple cider vinegar with a drop of dawn dish detergent. I sprinkle a pinch of sugar on the top. It attracts them and they drown.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 3, 2017)

hearlady said:


> When fruit flies are around I put a small saucer of Apple cider vinegar with a drop of dawn dish detergent. I sprinkle a pinch of sugar on the top. It attracts them and they drown.


Yes I do that kind of stuff but they still keep coming if they are breeding somewhere else and the eggs are hatching.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 3, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I have one fruit fly hanging around.  I got rid of the old banana but still have this one pestering me.  Going to try the bleach in the drain.



Grab the vacuum cleaner with the hose. Turn it on and nail him. Hopefully it's a him and not a her.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 4, 2017)

*Well, the vinegar has not helped.  I will have to look into the other suggestions in this thread to find a clue.  Hope to evict them before Thanksgiving.  Thanks, everyone, for thoughts and suggestions.  *


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 4, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, the vinegar has not helped.  I will have to look into the other suggestions in this thread to find a clue.  Hope to evict them before Thanksgiving.  Thanks, everyone, for thoughts and suggestions.  *



Rochester New York.

Turn the heat down.  Open the windows and freeze them out.  

Also try the candle under the sink cabinets.  Also don't leave a wet mop behind anywhere. If they show up in the bathroom and the kitchen they are breeding somewhere.


----------



## Loosey (Nov 4, 2017)

For some reason this seems to be a banner year for fruit flies.  Many people have mentioned them.  Ugh.  I find a little bit of red wine in a glass on the counter works better than vinegar for me.  Apparently, they are dipsos.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 4, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Rochester New York.
> 
> Turn the heat down.  Open the windows and freeze them out.
> 
> Also try the candle under the sink cabinets.  Also don't leave a wet mop behind anywhere. If they show up in the bathroom and the kitchen they are breeding somewhere.




Great idea, Camper.  I have already bought a new mop head (needed one anyway) and now keep it separately.  Thinking of putting it out on the deck to dry every time I use it.  I have to re-read this thread, as I remember reading somewhere (here or somewhere) about the fridge icemaker.  Most seem to be in the area around my fridge.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 4, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> Great idea, Camper.  I have already bought a new mop head (needed one anyway) and now keep it separately.  Thinking of putting it out on the deck to dry every time I use it.  I have to re-read this thread, as I remember reading somewhere (here or somewhere) about the fridge icemaker.  Most seem to be in the area around my fridge.



Great clue.  The drain for defrosting the fridge and excess water from the icemaker empties out at the bottom of the fridge in a tray.  

Take the tray out and wash it out.  And then add some diluted bleach and put it back.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2017)

The links HollyDolly posted are good, if what you have are breeding in the plant soil are "Fungus flies" , not actually fruit flies but similar. 

I have already let my two houseplants go dangerously dry, which is one of the cures. Others mentioned are applying clean sand to the tops of the pots and how to wash the entire plant, roots and all and replant in clean soil, which I would never bother with unless I had a really great specimen.

Since I set out the vinegar and bleached the drains, I have only seen one. I can't tell if the flies drowned in the vinegar as I do not see any, maybe they dissolved.

My dentist's assistant zaps them with Windex when she sees them flying by.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 4, 2017)

*The only thing I do not have to worry about are the plants.  Do not have any.*


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 4, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *The only thing I do not have to worry about are the plants.  Do not have any.*



The plot thickens.  It was the butler hatching these critters. :lol:


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 4, 2017)

*So, I am back from the store...have in hand a bottle of bleach  and some of the bleach wipes.  I will win this battle if it kills me.*


----------



## MaggieM (Nov 5, 2017)

We had a sudden infestation this summer.  One day they were just here and there were a lot of them.  We tried all the things you folks have mentioned, we bought traps and still nothing worked.  We would trap an occasional one but decided those were just the stupid ones because so many were getting away.  We had no fruit or vegies sitting out.  I had used a kitchen cloth to wipe the counter and draped it over the faucet to dry out and I noticed they seemed congregate on that.  Out of desperation I grabbed the spray bottle of Windex and sprayed them .. they died immediately.  So I kept the Windex on my counter and every time I came into the kitchen I would grab it and spray onto that cloth and down the drain.  Eventually we got rid of them but it took a very long time. 

We think the road crew caused the infestation .. all of our neighbors had them too and it all happened at the same time they were replacing water and sewer lines on our street.  Once they were done and had the road put back together is when they began to go away.

So anyway ... not sure this will cure your problem but try a spray bottle full of ammonia and try setting a moist rag in your kitchen sink .. it worked for us.

Good luck .. they are a nuisance !


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 5, 2017)

Maggie, thanks, I will make up a spray bottle of ammonia water today.  Here is my progress so far:  I got rid of the vinegar.  Was not working.  Last night I pulled everything of the counter where they were congregating cleaned it, and then used bleach wipes on the counter, backsplash and walls.  I just finished with the water tray from the fridge. Actually have it soaking with some bleach water before I put it back.  In the mean time, I cleaned the area where the vent and tray go the best I could.  Later I will ask my husband to pull the fridge out from the wall so I can clean behind it.  
Then I will set up the ammonia spray to have on hand.   Lets keep our collective senior fingers crossed.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 7, 2017)

*OK, everyone. Can you keep a secret?  I think they are gone. Or at least on their way out.  My house has been bleached, ammoniaed (at separate times) and windows opened.  Candles burned and anything else I could come up with.  This morning, for the first time, there were none flying around by the fridge.  I saw maybe 3 stragglers in the whole house, who have not yet figured out they are not welcome.  Hope this is the end of them*


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 7, 2017)

The preponderance of the evidence points to the fridge. For the stragglers. Keep the vacuum hose handy and they don't get away.

Next on the list? Earwigs. Haven't seen those in awhile. Our winter must have been too severe. That is one bug that gives me the creeps.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 7, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> The preponderance of the evidence points to the fridge. For the stragglers. Keep the vacuum hose handy and they don't get away.
> 
> Next on the list? Earwigs. Haven't seen those in awhile. Our winter must have been too severe. That is one bug that gives me the creeps.



I can live without them.   Now is the season for stinkbugs here.  They like moving inside during the winter.  Creeps me out when one drops onto my head---I get all girly when one does.


----------

